# Best "quality" KJV wide margin



## 3John2 (Feb 27, 2010)

A little history first for reference. I am Reformed by the grace of God, coming out of a Word of Faith/Dispensational background. Due to that erroneous (heretical) background my main study bible of use for years is a Dake (heretic) Annotated Reference bible. It's the one where I have all my highlights, notes, & basically know where everything I'm looking for is. Lately I have been wanting to buy a wide margin so that I can make my own cross references, notes, highlights etc. I have had my DARB for 15+ years & I'm looking for a bible that will last me just as long & I'm looking to spend a pretty penny on it (up to $200 or so). I've sort of narrowed the list down after looking at countless websites etc which have me all but drooling at those on there. I'm down to probably going for a nice Cambridge KJV wide margin in goatskin though I own a Thompson Calfskin that I REALLY like the feel of. Although I have looked at some of the Oxfords. Has anyone here owned both of them? If so which of the two would you rate as "the best" quality? My main thing is I have to have a wide margin & it has to be of the utmost quality.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 27, 2010)

I have a Cambridge wide margin. The quality is not what they used to be. The lining will crack if you do not get a leather lined edition, which I'm not certain they offer any longer. The leather cover is wonderful. Have you taken a look at R.L. Allan? They are by far the best bound Bibles I have seen in a long time.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 27, 2010)

This should fill the bill: Oxford Wide Margin Bible, KJV Reference Edition [9780191179518; FREE Shipping] - $122.00 : EvangelicalBible.com


----------



## tommyb (Mar 1, 2010)

I had the Cambridge wide margin goatskin KJV and it was excellent quality. My only complaint was that it was an awkward size and shape that just didn't feel right in my hands when I read it.


----------



## 3John2 (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't mind the size. The current bible I have is pretty big, but I do want quality paper since I am planning on writing quite a bit on it. I have heard that the Oxford Wide Margin has better paper than the Cambridge. However there are only a few left in stock.


----------

